

Ask HN: Remote access, are you using a VPN? - k3oni

This is more related to startups and small business, curious how some of you are working around network access to common git&#x2F;repos&#x2F;etc.<p>Are you using a VPN to connect to your servers or work network?<p>If not how do you manage access?<p>I was skimming over https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6906979 and some of the answers made me question access to common work areas.<p>Thanks.
======
aonic
SSH tunnels for the data center. Remote Desktop or TeamViewer for office
access.

------
k3oni
Thanks guys :)

------
y0ghur7_xxx
ssh tunnel

